# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Point Village any owners here that can answer questions openly and honestly

## wnyjim

Have seriously thought about the possibility of owning an apartment at PV. Before getting too serious I would like to know good and bad any details on ownership including.
Fees, Security, break in's if any, How renting works, Who cleans between rentals? Is this set up or are you on your own? US tax write off for expenses of visiting one time per year to inspect and maintain property? (Will also ask my accountant this one) How happy are you with your purchase? Is this a profitable investment or more of a I love Negril and own an apartment and I defer some costs of ownership? Any apartments worse than others as far as location or floor level? How is the maintenance?
What were or are the annual taxes from income from the apartment?
Just want a good clear picture of what it's like to be an owner. Feel free to answer here or PM me if you do not want everything out in the open.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Bump

----------


## JamaicaLove

bump

----------


## wnyjim

I will share the little info I have gathered so far. For a Studio at PV Maintenance cost runs $90.00 us/month. Taxes run $60.00 us/ Year.
Not much info still waiting for my accountant to slow down and answer my questions. Hopefully soon after April 15 I can share some things regarding that.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thank you.

----------


## wnyjim

Continued shared information: Your on your own for maid service runs approximately 50.00 US per visit laundry included.

----------


## HedoScott

> Have seriously thought about the possibility of owning an apartment at PV. Before getting too serious I would like to know good and bad any details on ownership including.
> Fees, Security, break in's if any, How renting works, Who cleans between rentals? Is this set up or are you on your own? US tax write off for expenses of visiting one time per year to inspect and maintain property? (Will also ask my accountant this one) How happy are you with your purchase? Is this a profitable investment or more of a I love Negril and own an apartment and I defer some costs of ownership? Any apartments worse than others as far as location or floor level? How is the maintenance?
> What were or are the annual taxes from income from the apartment?
> Just want a good clear picture of what it's like to be an owner. Feel free to answer here or PM me if you do not want everything out in the open.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I would look at the Little Bay Country Club on the oppose end of Bloody Bay. It's brand new and really nice, quiet, and 24 hour security.
That's where we purchased.

----------


## wnyjim

We finally visited PV and have decided it's not for us. Place has definitely seen better days. Grounds are un kept and liter here and there. Beaches were beautiful but unless the management changes I just don't see this property as a good investment. I would spend my whole visit upset and trying to clean up the grounds rather than enjoy. I guess that's just me. Staff was present but most were just hanging out not working. Lighting was poor and sketchy at best. Old remnants of the Hotel are not maintained at all so brings the property down. Waterfront structures are falling apart. One good storm will make an eyesore even worse. Discarded Jet ski etc. littered the water front. Will try to post pictures.

----------


## Rastaron

as scott stated above, Little Bay is a new development with much to offer once all is finished, you could try renting there for a few weeks and see if that is for you

----------


## rocmon

I was very interested in your assessment of the property after your visit. I visited this place around 5 years ago and had almost an identical impression...

I've been back to PV several times since that first visit, most recently we stopped in to look at a couple units for sale in February... and return for a 4 day weekend last week and stayed in a 2 bedroom suite. We had a very pleasant stay, quite to our surprise actually the only thing we would have wanted was a small convenience shop for drinks and snacks perhaps.

The property is stunning - I mean stunning land value for location and variety of shoreline. Incredible sunsets and just a pleasure to stroll the varied coast line at all hours.

The units are quite poor in general maintenance and decor, they are obviously neglected and in need of TLC and a general color change is needed.

Studio unit's range from US$70-125k and full 3br units run into US$400k... I'm considering a studio here - just because of the location!

----------

